# 5 Best Hiking Destinations in PA



## LiveOncEnjoy (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey everybody.  My latest article on LiveOncEnjoy.com is not posted.  The 5 Best Hiking Spots in Pennsylvania.  Let me know what you think.
http://liveoncenjoy.com/articles-backpacking.php?id=31

-Live Once Enjoy


----------



## tomcat (Jan 9, 2011)

Good List. I would add to the AT Bake Oven to Lehigh and make it 309 to Lehigh.  Bear Rocks is better than Bake Oven in my opinion.  I really enjoy the climb up Lehigh Gap heading north on AT.  It's just too bad the bare ridge is caused by industrial contamination.  The North Trail and Devil's Pulpit are nice hikes in that Lehigh Gap area.  I've been to the hundreds of times growing up in Hamburg.  Always a favorite.  Grand Canyon is beautiful area.  Ricketts is best waterfall hike in PA. I've never hiked Jim Thorpe area.  I really enjoy Loyalsock Trail and would probably put that on my list (Possibly Canyon Vista)


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 15, 2011)

agreed on bear rocks...also some nice hikes in the water gap


----------

